# New Video



## Mao (Sep 26, 2002)

We finally finished our first effort video. It is Basic Banda y Banda. It features, as the title sais, basic banda y banda movements with myself and Guro Brian Johns. It is about 25 minutes long and is available for $19.95. If interested, e-mail modernarnisofohio@yahoo.com and thank you.

Guro Dan McConnell
IMAF, inc. Board of Directors
Modern Arnis of Ohio


----------



## Datu Tim Hartman (Oct 3, 2002)

> I was wondering if the project was brought up to the MOTTS board for approval or this was an effort of you're own. It really doesn't matter but I was just curious if individual efforts within the group were directly endorsed or monitored.


----------



## Brian Johns (Oct 3, 2002)

Approval was sought. Approval was given.  

Sincerely,
Brian Johns
Member, IMAF, Inc. Board of Directors.


----------



## Rich Parsons (Oct 3, 2002)

> _Originally posted by WhoopAss _
> 
> *Approval was sought. Approval was given.
> 
> ...




Well I think it is great that you asked, and were given approval. Good for you guys.

I read the question as, 'did you have to ask first?' Yet, this could be internal working that would not be wished to be made public. 

Once again good luck on the video and congrates

Rich


----------



## Brian Johns (Oct 3, 2002)

Rich,

Good point. Being members of the Board of Directors and wanting to avoid any conflict with any video projects that the IMAF, Inc. may have in the future, Guro Dan and I decided that it would be wise to talk to the Masters of Tapi Tapi and with Dr. Schea. It may be a matter of "did you have to ask first ?"  But, I think that it's more a matter of "let's just make sure."

Sincerely,
Brian Johns


----------



## Datu Tim Hartman (Oct 4, 2002)

Smart move.


----------



## Rich Parsons (Oct 4, 2002)

> _Originally posted by WhoopAss _
> 
> *Rich,
> 
> ...



Brian,

Thanks, I glad you took it that I read the questions as did you have to ask first. Not as I Think you should have to ask first. It is always wise to check with others with in you group or family for conflicts first. I knew you guys would do the right thing.

Good Luck and Best Regards

Rich


----------



## Dan Anderson (Oct 4, 2002)

> _Originally posted by Mao _
> 
> *We finally finished our first effort video. It is Basic Banda y Banda. It features, as the title sais, basic banda y banda movements with myself and Guro Brian Johns. It is about 25 minutes long and is available for $19.95. If interested, e-mail modernarnisofohio@yahoo.com and thank you.
> 
> ...



Dan,
Congratulations on your first project/product.

Yours,
Dan Anderson


----------

